# Fastest way to cut sch. 80 3" and bevel to 30deg



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oxy/acetylene? 

Plasma cutter?

Gas powered cutoff saw with metal cutting abrasive blade? (Grind bevel)

Gas powered cutoff saw with diamond blade with constant water quench? (Grind bevel)

Portable deep cut band saw? (Grind bevel)

This is assuming you are doing lots of cuts in one location....like more than 20

Which would you choose?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I just read your thread on this job the other day (Catching up, been sidetracked) and would have responded if it wasnt so old. 

Now I dont know anything about steam or welding 3" pipe but respect given to you for venturing into somewhat unfamiliar territory. :thumbup: Thats what seperates the men from the boys. Dont be afraid to take a risk, just educate yourself the best you can and give it a whirl. You'll win a few and lose a few and probably average out in the end. Each time you'll be wiser.

Hope the job goes well. Good Luck :thumbup1:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> ...


I only have a hand held powermax 30.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

20 cuts? I would go with dewalt cool blade. http://www.dewalt.com/tools/metalworking-multi-cutter-saws-dw872.aspx

put the pipe on rollers and have someone spin the pipe while someone is grinding the bevel.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

When I worked in oil refineries years ago they had a Oxy/acetylene bevelers that worked great but we had grinded a lot of bevels too. Tons of 8" but some smaller some much bigger. The welder would nap while I grinded LOL. Done that for about a year.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Its been a while... But with a wrap-a-round and a nice sharp soapstone line, by the third cut I made I would be cutting at 37.5° with surgical precision with a plasma, leaving very little work for a grinder other than a landing.

What's the weld procedure? Did we already discuss this? 6010 open route, 7018 out?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking rollers with a slip on jig for the plasma cutter. I'll get some video tomorrow for ya


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> I was thinking rollers with a slip on jig for the plasma cutter. I'll get some video tomorrow for ya


The beetle I posted a picture of travels around the pipe... But I see where you're going... A boom of sorts to hold the plasma head stationary and rotate the pipe on roller stands.

Curious to see how it works out. How much fabricating/field fitting experience do you have? I betcha it wouldn't take me 15 mins to Mark, cut and bevel a stick of 3" xh.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That beetle is AWESOME, I want one!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A 3" Perfecto joint runner set back a little from the edge would give you a uniform raised surface that you could use to guide the torch as opposed to doing it freehand, with just a few cuts you could probably figure out exactly how far back from the end it would take to provide a consistent outcome.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A 3" Perfecto joint runner set back a little from the edge would give you a uniform raised surface that you could use to guide the torch as opposed to doing it freehand, with just a few cuts you could probably figure out exactly how far back from the end it would take to provide a consistent outcome.


Could you elaborate KTS? I'M not sure I know what you're referring to. I've used a piece of angle stock tacked to plate to guide the torch to cut on a 45 and with a little grinder finesse, Airgap will eventually shut up and weld it... :laughing: 

But for pipe its always been a beetle or freehand.

John, have you ever been into a upper tier fabrication facility? Fox has cnc orbital welders that will weld inside and out. Sh8t we have had to roll sheets of plate and weld longitudinally to make our own oddball size pipe for a coldbox we built for a client in Warsaw.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

In your case, I'd say wrap around, band saw and a grinder.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Oxy/acetylene?
> 
> Plasma cutter?
> 
> ...


Personally, I would bevel as I make the cut(ox/acet). Some welders can do this decently, some can't.

Depending on U666A's mood, I would let him touch it up with the grinder, or go get me a biscuit...:laughing:

I would ask your guys which method they prefer. I don't mind any you listed, except the gas cutoff.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Would that be an Arrowroot biscuit for my weepy welder? :laughing:


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I think rigid makes some type of saw that you run with the 700 hand machine and it cuts and bevels the pipe


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I was wrong it doesn't bevel the pipe automatically.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I was wrong it doesn't bevel the pipe automatically.


When it cuts, it puts about a 15° bevel on the pipe, but still leaves a lot of grinder work. I don't know about heavy wall though, don't think I've used that machine on sch 80.

Wait a minute... Weren't we talking stainless?!?!?! No oxy/acet...


----------



## davjowett (Jan 22, 2012)

http://steelmax.com/pipe-bevelers/pro-10pb.php


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

If you don't have a lot of experience doing this sort of thing i would just use a wrap around with a band saw. Then just grind your bevel. What type of system are you working on? steam


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

I have I only used wrap around and a Zip disk , and a grinding disk for the bevel , u will good at the washing tech. With the grinder.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Personally, I would bevel as I make the cut(ox/acet). Some welders can do this decently, some can't.
> 
> Depending on U666A's mood, I would let him touch it up with the grinder, or go get me a biscuit...:laughing:
> 
> I would ask your guys which method they prefer. *I don't mind any you listed, except the gas cutoff.*


That's funny because that's exactly what we ended up doing and it absolutely flies through the pipe.

Trying to post a video of a cut now if this mac would hurry up and process it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Beveling with 7" grinder and polishing with sanding wheel.

Video make take 20 minutes or so to process.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cutting


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Dude you guys need safety glasses at a minimum.:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Dude you guys need safety glasses at a minimum.:blink:


have those and full face shields. they refuse to wear them.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I bet they wont refuse to point out "The Boss" to the Dr. or the OSHA inspector. You gotta make 'em man its your ass on the line.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

LMAO ...

Lot of guys standing around with their hands in their pockets....

Then you got the guy taking the video so far back like he is expecting an explosion


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> That's funny because that's exactly what we ended up doing and it absolutely flies through the pipe.
> 
> Trying to post a video of a cut now if this mac would hurry up and process it.


Oh, I knew it would be fast. I just don't like running them:whistling2:

You'd be paying me by the hour...till you sent me down the road kicking cans.....


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

When ran 3 inch fuel lines we have a Big Ridgid Auto Threader. We would cut the pipe with that. Then grind the 37 on it. The guy started useing the band saw. And I seen it was taking to long. And we had the Threader on the job anyway. It was much faster. 
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/535A-Auto-Threader/EN/index.htm


----------

